# Samsung syncmaster P2770FH



## vogs (1. August 2011)

Hallo!

Will mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Bin am überlegen, ob sich ein 27" bei mir auszahlt, da ich relativ nahe am Bildschirm sitze ("normale" Büroentfernung). Kann es sein dass er zu groß wird fürs zocken?
Habe an folgenden gedacht: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH 68,6 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. August 2011)

Den LCD hab ich auch , der ist mit 1ms sehr gut zum Zocken ... den kann ich dir empfehlen (hast du mal mit 27" gezockt , willst du nix anderes mehr) .
Und wenn man Autorennen spielen will , kann man sich gemütlich mit den Pad 2m entfernt hinsetzen , und man hat trotzdem ein großes Bild .


----------



## vogs (1. August 2011)

Also brauch ich mir keine sorgen machen, dass er vll zu groß ist?
Ich nehme mal an, dass er zum Filme gucken auch gut geeignet ist...


----------



## Own3r (1. August 2011)

27" kann groß sein, aber ich denke das ist noch so an der Grenze. Der Monitor ist technisch zu empfehlen!


----------



## Forfex (1. August 2011)

Naja, wenn Er sagt das er ziemlich nah am Monitor sitzt,kann das schon ein Problem werden. Ich hab auch einen P2770Fh, und brauche zumindest 1m Abstand zum zocken.


----------



## Norisk699 (1. August 2011)

Besitze ebenfalls diesen Monitor und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Mein Spielabstand ist:

- Shooter / Office  80 cm
- Rennspiele / Fußballspiele / Taktik ~ 120 cm

Wenn du einen Vergleich haben willst von 22 Zoll Widescreen zu 27 Zoll Widescreen dann kann ich dir ein bild anbieten demnäsht


----------



## vogs (1. August 2011)

Jo ein Bild wäre ein hit ^^
Ich werde demnächst mal den Abstand von meinen Augen bis zum Bildschirm messen und bekanntgeben. Wird aber warsch bis Donnerstag dauern.


----------



## Norisk699 (1. August 2011)

vogs schrieb:


> Jo ein Bild wäre ein hit ^^
> Ich werde demnächst mal den Abstand von meinen Augen bis zum Bildschirm messen und bekanntgeben. Wird aber warsch bis Donnerstag dauern.


 
ein bild kann ich wenn ich drandenke ab freitag posten. hab nämlich meinen alten 22er neben meinen neuen 27er gestellt und ein foto geschossen. das liegt etz auf meinem pc. befinde mich jedoch grad "woanders" 


kannst mir ja bei interesse zur erinnerung am Donnerstag mal ne PN schreiben. dann denk ich bestimmt dran und poste es


----------



## XxprofessorxX (1. August 2011)

Moin,

ein paar Samsung Monitore sind bei Amazon im "Angebot"

Amazon.de: Samsung Monitore


----------



## DeadSpace (2. August 2011)

Nimm das Mittelmaß und kauf dir nen 24" TFT


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Ich habe den Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Gibt zwar ein paar Kritikpunkte, aber zum Zocken ist der schon sehr gut


----------



## mkay87 (3. August 2011)

Nimm den 2770FH  Ist ein sehr guter Monitor der sich für alle Bereiche (bis vielleicht auf Bild-Videobearbeitung) bestens eignet. Wie weit sitzt du denn vom TFT entfernt? 80-85cm sollten es auf jedenfall sein. Beim Spielen/Film schauen lieber 15 cm dazurechnen.


----------



## Norisk699 (3. August 2011)

Servus,

ha!

Hab die Bilder schon mal hier im Forum gepostet fiel mir heute ein. Anbei der entsprechende Post (#115 im Thema) und der Thread an sich ist ein Video-Preview.

Guckst du hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...amsung-syncmaster-p2770fh-12.html#post2870677

Man muss dazu sagen, dass der 27-Zöller in Wirklichkeit noch erheblich größer ist als man auf dem Bild erkennen kann (er steht etwas weiter hinten als der 22-Zöller und die ganze Wirkung entfaltet sich erst wenn man wirklich davor sitzt. Mein Tipp also ganz klar ein 27-Zöller wie beispielsweise der P2770FH)


----------



## vogs (4. August 2011)

Ok... Habe gerade nachgemessen... sitze ca 70-75cm entfernt vom Bildschirm... Eher schlecht für nen 27" od?


----------



## Forfex (4. August 2011)

Mir wäre es zu nah. Aber Jeder empfindet Das anders. Ich brauch min. 1m.


----------



## mkay87 (4. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, 80cm reichen auch locker aus.


----------



## Norisk699 (8. August 2011)

Ach, bestell dir doch einfach nen 27er und wenn wirklich gibst ihn innerhalb von 14 Tagen (Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen ; Warenfernabsatzdingsbumsgesetz) zurück.

Aber glaubs mir: du wirst das Ding nie und nimmer hergeben wollen wenn du erstmal davor gesessen bist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen... hier noch ein Vergleichsbild zum 22" @Norisk699 sein Screen war verzerrend weil der 22" vor dem 27" stand ... bei diesen Bild siehst mal den Unterschied


----------



## robbe (8. August 2011)

Ich würd auch meinen, probier es einfach aus. Ich hatte vor meinem 2770FH nen 22"er und damals den gleichen Abstand wie jetzt (60-70cm). Das ist ne reine Gewöhnungssache. Die ersten Tage wars etwas komisch, aber jetzt würd ich mir nix mehr unter 27" kaufen.


----------

